# Proteus اقوى برنامج محاكاة للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر



## Error101 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم 
Proteus اقوى برنامج محاكاة للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر
و بالزمن الحقيقي
ما رح تستنا(تنتظر) ساعة حتى يكتبلك حرف على الLCD مثلاً​ 
مميزاتة:
1. يستطيع عمل محكاه لاى دائرة ويحتوى بداخلة على عدد ضخم جدا جدا جدا من الشرائح الإلكترونية

2. يستطيع هذا البرنامج عمل محاكاه للمتحكمات ( Microcontroller ) عن طريق إدراج الملف ( .hex ) له وبه العديد من عائلات المتحكمات

3. تستطيع من خلاله عمل الدائرة على printed وطبعها وتنفذها بطريقة سهلة جدا . عن طريق برنامج ملحق به Ares
و بقي ان تدعوا لنا بالخير و اليكم الرابط اسرعوا طالما يعمل :67: 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31628838/Prot.zip.html​


----------



## aboualbard (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك دنيا واخرة 
امين امين امين
:32:


----------



## Error101 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

aboualbard قال:


> ربنا يوفقك دنيا واخرة
> امين امين امين
> :32:


شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الدعاء​


----------



## السـاحر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير

واتمنى وطلب لاتردني فيه مقدمة عن كيفية استعمال البرنامج لكي اكمل طريقي بنفسي


----------



## aboualbard (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي انا احاول انزل البرنامج لكن يظهر اني ما عرفت
هل من الممكن رفعه من موقع اخر
اتمنى ذلك


----------



## Error101 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

aboualbard قال:


> اخي انا احاول انزل البرنامج لكن يظهر اني ما عرفت
> هل من الممكن رفعه من موقع اخر
> اتمنى ذلك


بعد الضغط على الرابط
انزل لأسفل الصفحة و اضغط Free
و في الصفحة التالية انتظر انتهاء العداد فتظهر صورة تحوي احرف و ارقام
قم بكتابتها في المربع المجاور
ثم اضغط Download from..​


----------



## خالد ماهر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

هل يعمل هذا البرنامج مع Atmel 8051 Microcontroller 

وعلى العموم جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا استاذ Error


----------



## Error101 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*شرح سريع للأخوة*






الصورة العلوية تبين كيفية ادراج عناصر
بالخطوات 1 ثم 2 تظهر نافذة اختيار العناصر 3​


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللةخير وشكرا على المجهود الكبير وعلى افادتنا


----------



## خالد ماهر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

انا نزلت البرنامج
شكله برنامج جيد فعلا
بس مش عارف اعمل simulation بيه
يعني انا عندي برنامج flasher بسيط وحولته الى HEX file 
فياريت تقولي الخطوات اللي تخليني اشوف البرنامج شغال ازاي


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أكمل أخوي شرحك وربي يوفقك


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أكمل أخوي شرحك وربي يوفقك


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي اشكرك على هذا الشي بس ممكن توضحنا شون نعملة داون لوود
وشكرا 
المهندس حسن قاسم


----------



## fahir (10 سبتمبر 2006)

يسعد صباحكم عندما اكتشفت وجود مواقع عربية بهذا المستوى الرائع بدات اتعلم الكيبورد العربية thanks 4 all


----------



## Error101 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلاً بكم جميعاً أخوتي و أخواتي
لا أظن البرنامج يحتاج المزيد من الشرح 
فبعد اختيار العناصر كما أوضحنا
يتم تشغيل الدارة من زر التشغيل في أسفل الصورة
و تتم مشاهدة عمل الدارة بالزمن الحقيقي


----------



## دوج دوج (17 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
لسه سامع عن هذا البرنامج اليوم
وقولت أكيد هلقيه عندكم


----------



## دوج دوج (17 مارس 2008)

للاسف الملف غير موجود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

Error101 قال:


> نعم
> Proteus اقوى برنامج محاكاة للالكترونيات و المايكروكنتروللر
> و بالزمن الحقيقي
> ما رح تستنا(تنتظر) ساعة حتى يكتبلك حرف على الLCD مثلاً​
> ...


ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير وىخليك لهذا الموقع


----------



## dr.mohamed (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرعلى البرنامج
بس الرابط لا يعمل اى انو الملف غير موجود


----------



## ادنبرة (17 يناير 2009)

يعطييييييك العافية
في ميزان حسناتك

انا من فترة وابحث عن البرنامج ولقيته بسهولة

شكرررررن


----------



## msadek80 (17 يناير 2009)

يا أخى ارجوك ارفع البرنامج على رابط اخر
و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## solcom (18 يناير 2009)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## solcom (18 يناير 2009)

file not found


----------



## البرج إلك (28 يناير 2009)

?Is there a new version of this program Thanks


----------



## TariqFarrah (29 يناير 2009)

مشكو اخي ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
يرجى المساعده
و شكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## new ali (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررر جدااااااا


----------



## ايمن الروبى (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج 
بس ياريت تشوف الرابط تاني لانه البرنامج واضح مش موجود


----------



## nabil le kabyle (18 مايو 2010)

can you give the explecation for this logiciel please.


----------



## رياض مسلم (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياأخي ولكن الرابط يقول 
*Error*

The file could not be found. Please check the download link


----------



## ali19 (12 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل الرجا توفير البرنامج مرة ثانية انا في اشد الحوجة لهاذا البرنامج


----------



## ZOUHIR39 (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abd rahman najjar (27 يناير 2014)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------

